# [SOLVED]Instalacja subversion z repozytorium Eaedificāta

## Zitan

Mówiąc krótko coś popsułem i teraz nie mogę w żaden sposób zaktualizować overlay-a używającego subversion. Zainstalowałem starsze wersje subvesion i neona, sądziłem że to pomoże jak zaczne od początku cały proces, ale się myliłem  :Sad: .

```
[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-1.3_pre617375 [1.2.12] USE="-debug -doc -urandom (-ipv6%)" 0 kB [0=>1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/neon-0.29_pre1418 [0.26.4] USE="nls ssl zlib -doc% -expat -gnutls% -kerberos -pkcs11% -socks5" LINGUAS="pl%* -cs% -de% -fr% -ja% -nn% -ru% -tr% -zh_CN%" 0 kB [0=>1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/subversion-1.6_pre30044 [1.4.5] USE="bash-completion berkdb nls perl python webdav-neon%* -apache2 -debug -doc -emacs -extras -java -ruby -sasl% -vim-syntax -webdav-serf% (-nowebdav%) (-svnserve%)" 0 kB [0=>1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.3_pre613295 [1.2.12] USE="berkdb gdbm ssl%* -doc -freetds% -ldap -mysql -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 0 kB [0=>1]

Total: 4 packages (4 upgrades), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata
```

...pomocy

----------

## Arfrever

Nowsze APR i APR-Util na razie nie są niezbędne (ale gałąź "in-memory-cache" używa apr_memcache.h, które jest dostępne dopiero w >=APR-Util-1.3).

Najpierw spróbuj zaktualizować Neon. W tym wypadku będzie wymagane przeczytanie tej strony.

Subversion powinno być zainstalowane z USE="webdav-neon" lub USE="webdav-serf".

----------

## Zitan

no właśnie w tym problem bo...

```
Gentoo-BOX-PC zitan # I_HAVE_READ_NEON_UPGRADE_GUIDE=1 emerge -1vu neon

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies        ... done!

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/neon-0.29_pre1418 [0.26.4] USE="nls ssl zlib -doc% -expat -gnutls% -kerberos -pkcs11% -socks5" LINGUAS="pl%* -cs% -de% -fr% -ja% -nn% -ru% -tr% -zh_CN%" 0 kB [0=>1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/subversion-1.6_pre30044 [1.4.5] USE="bash-completion berkdb nls perl python webdav-neon%* -apache2 -debug -doc -emacs -extras -java -ruby -sasl% -vim-syntax -webdav-serf% (-nowebdav%) (-svnserve%)" 0 kB [0=>1]

Total: 2 packages (2 upgrades), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) net-misc/neon-0.29_pre1418 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

svn: This client is too old to work with working copy '/home/gentoo/distfiles/svn-src/neon/trunk'; please get a newer Subversion client

svn: This client is too old to work with working copy '/home/gentoo/distfiles/svn-src/neon/trunk'; please get a newer Subversion client

svn: This client is too old to work with working copy '/home/gentoo/distfiles/svn-src/neon/trunk'; please get a newer Subversion client

svn: This client is too old to work with working copy '/home/gentoo/distfiles/svn-src/neon/trunk'; please get a newer Subversion client

 * subversion switch start -->

 *      old repository: @

 *      new repository: http://svn.webdav.org/repos/projects/neon/trunk@1418

svn: This client is too old to work with working copy '.'; please get a newer Subversion client

 * 

 * ERROR: net-misc/neon-0.29_pre1418 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2785:  Called subversion_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 3044:  Called subversion_fetch

 *             environment, line 3001:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                           ${ESVN_SWITCH_CMD} ${options} ${repo_uri} || die "${ESVN}: can't update from ${repo_uri}";

 *  The die message:

 *   subversion: can't update from http://svn.webdav.org/repos/projects/neon/trunk

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/net-misc:neon-0.29_pre1418:20080405-194542.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/neon-0.29_pre1418/temp/environment'.

```

Prawdopodobnie nie jest to powiązane z tematem postu, ale dlaczego mój plik package.use "nie działa"?. Jak coś do dopisuje np: echo "net-misc/neon webdav-serf" >> /etc/portage/package.use i zapisuje to nie ma to żadnego odzwierciedlenia w portage, dziwne nie rozumiem tego.

----------

## Arfrever

 *Zitan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >>> Unpacking source...
> 
> ...

 

Wykonaj:

```
rm -fr /home/gentoo/distfiles/svn-src/neon

rm -fr /home/gentoo/distfiles/svn-src/subversion
```

 *Zitan wrote:*   

> Prawdopodobnie nie jest to powiązane z tematem postu, ale dlaczego mój plik package.use "nie działa"?. Jak coś do dopisuje np: echo "net-misc/neon webdav-serf" >> /etc/portage/package.use i zapisuje to nie ma to żadnego odzwierciedlenia w portage, dziwne nie rozumiem tego.

 

"webdav-serf" jest flagą USE pakietu "dev-util/subversion", a nie "net-misc/neon".

----------

## Zitan

Dziękuje za rozwiązanie problemu. Dodaje [SOLVED]

----------

